# Aeropress - Cartwheel coffee: Gitwe Lot 921



## garethuk (May 2, 2019)

Hi All,

I received my first coffee order from Cartwheel coffee last week (Gitwe Lot 921)...









I have previously brewed coffee for Aeropress using an 'upright' formula as follows (it was a process of evolution... not saying it was a good process







)...


rinse paper filter and warm cup

put in 24g of ground coffee

add 150ml hot water

stir for 10 seconds

leave for a further 30 seconds

then plunge the Aeropress

add additional hot water to coffee in cup to a total of about 250ml


I have very much enjoyed the coffee this produced, although it was quite strong in taste.

The above coffee came with some instructions for Aeropress (see below). I decided to give this 'cartwheel inverted system' a try and must say it's very good. A nice clear cup with much gentler flavours, much closer to my experience of a V60 brew.









Worth a go if you haven't tried this method.

Gareth


----------

